# Why is SummerSlam in July this year?



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

It's usually end of August. Is there something going on with WWE in August?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Clash at the Castle is on Sept. 3 in the UK. It was probably better scheduling to have it the end of July over August.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Adapting said:


> Clash at the Castle is on Sept. 3 in the UK. It was probably better scheduling to have it the end of July over August.


Oh, I thought that would be a WWE UK event. I didn't know it was a US event. I just thought it weird that SS was in July this year.


----------



## kentl (Aug 30, 2017)

Rockymin said:


> Oh, I thought that would be a WWE UK event. I didn't know it was a US event. I just thought it weird that SS was in July this year.


It's a ppv is air in UK us will watch it like UK watches all of wwe ppvs before late at night


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Maybe they're bringing back Great Balls of Fire?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

MITB is July 2nd, SummerSlam is July 30th & Clash At The Castle is Sept 3rd. It's just the way it worked out I guess.


----------



## D Z (Nov 30, 2019)

Bash at the Beach vibes


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

It'll be different being in July. Might head to Nashville to see it live with some friends. Was at last year's SummerSlam in Vegas with some friends and was a lot of fun. It does seem like they are holding off on World Title changes until Clash at the Castle though. While I would understand their reasoning for giving it to Drew at that event, I'd prefer a title change at either SummerSlam this year or holding off until next year's 'Mania...


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

Australia / New Zealand tour is also in August.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Summer Slam in late July makes more sense to me anyway. I know that it's still summer in late August but by then the peak of Summer has come and gone. It's like celebrating Summer at near the end of Summer.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I would have done it a week later either Sat August 6 or Sun August 7 to allow a little extra build but maybe the stadium was booked that weekend.


----------

